# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tenor 1's tank



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

This is the tank I described in another thread in the Forum. So I won't go into the entire description again. But briefly, it is a 6 gallon tank with 4.5 watts of PC lighting using the Hagen CO2 system with a Flourite substrate, pH 6.8, KH 8, GH 14, 12 hours-per-day of lighting.

The plants include dwarf hairgrass, Rotala macrandra and Mayaca fluviatilis. I just got some Glosso yesterday and plan to rearrange already, lol. The dwarf hairgrass completely covers the front at this time.

Due to their aggressiveness, the Pencil fish pictured were replaced with Albino Glow Lights. The other tank inhabitants include:
2 Sparkling Gouramis
1 tiny Panda Cory (one died unfortunately)
1 Oto
12 Amano Shrimp
1 Boreno Sucker


































Regards,
]Carlos


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

This is the tank I described in another thread in the Forum. So I won't go into the entire description again. But briefly, it is a 6 gallon tank with 4.5 watts of PC lighting using the Hagen CO2 system with a Flourite substrate, pH 6.8, KH 8, GH 14, 12 hours-per-day of lighting.

The plants include dwarf hairgrass, Rotala macrandra and Mayaca fluviatilis. I just got some Glosso yesterday and plan to rearrange already, lol. The dwarf hairgrass completely covers the front at this time.

Due to their aggressiveness, the Pencil fish pictured were replaced with Albino Glow Lights. The other tank inhabitants include:
2 Sparkling Gouramis
1 tiny Panda Cory (one died unfortunately)
1 Oto
12 Amano Shrimp
1 Boreno Sucker


































Regards,
]Carlos


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

No WONDER they were so aggressive: They aren't dwarf pencilfish at all! They're _three-lined_ pencilfish, which can be mean as snot by characin standards. Tell your LFS they've misidentified them.

Slap a background on that tank and it's pretty much golden. Good job, Carlos!


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

great little tank Carlos, 
it looks much bigger than a 6 gallon!!
good job!


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Its awesome. I could never imagine having the constraint of size. I went out of my way to avoid it. I was being lazy when I got the 100g. You've go the scale down pat.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! I just found this posting today (Wednesday)! The first picture was about day-1 of planting. All the plants are much more settled and full at this point, which is about 1 full month later. The Rotala did not stay that red but I think is more beautiful with a slight touch of green. The hairgrass covers the entire front of the tank now and the Mayaca is full with lots of new shoots.

FOR 2la: I didn't know how to send the pictures to you. I sent a private message but don't know how to read if you sent one back to me with your e-mail address. I did tell the LFS that those were NOT dwarf pencils. The albino glow lights are a bit aggresive also. The tank gets up to 82 because of the lighting and I think it's too high for them. 

FOR James: First off, congratulations on the wedding and second, thanks for all the info on how to post pictures. I haven't been home long enough to start the site. Compuserve needed to direct me through their site. Seems that I need to create a site similar to those posting pictures on E-bay. 

For Ekim: Thanks for everything! The tank looks twice as good now as when those pictures where shot. The scale is what makes the tank look good IMO. The hairgrass is @ 2" high and balances well with the height of the tank and background plants. The black back of the tank is mostly covered at this point with the red Rotalla looking great against it.

It's nice that there are no filter trappings seen at all. The Hagen CO2 difuser hides nicely behind the Mayaca. I'll try to take a picture here at work but the room is so bright with floor to ceiling windows it may not be possible.

All the fish are tiny species and doing extremly well also. The Sparkling Gouramis are my favourite and the Boreno Sucker. 

Thanks everyone,
Carlo

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Very nice.

Your Rotala macrandra looks very healthy.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks Dr. Jay, but it isn't quite as solid red right now. There is a blush of light green on the lower leaves.

Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice little tank! Just needs some time to grow
out, so the plants have a more established look.
Keep is updated!

Carlos

ps
As for your questions on the other part of the
forum, yes I do have two planted aquariums. I
did take piano lessons for a while, but I do
not know how to play the piano very well.


----------

